# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные факты

## Akasey

1. В Австралии пятидесятицентовая монета поначалу содержала серебра на сумму два доллара.
2. Чаще всего в английских библиотеках воруют Книгу рекордов Гиннесса.
3. Национальный оркестр Монако больше, чем его армия.
4. В пустыне Сахара однажды – 18 февраля 1979 г. – шел снег.
5. Канада по площади больше, чем Китая, а Китай больше США.
6. Единственная страна, где за 1983 год не зарегистрировано ни одного рождения – Ватикан.
7. Нил замерзал дважды – в IX и XI веках.
8. В Сиене, Италия, нельзя быть проституткой, если тебя зовут Мария.
9. В древнем Риме, мужчина принимая присягу или давая клятву, клал руку на мошонку.
10. Щекотка была запрещена законом в некоторых древних странах Востока, так как считалась греховным возбуждающим занятием.
11. В казино Лас-Вегаса нет часов.
12. В языке эскимосов для наименования снега существует больше 20 слов.
13. В Италии кукол Барби больше, чем канадцев в Канаде.
14. Во Франции закон запрещает продавать кукол с нечеловеческим лицом, например, «инопланетянок».
15. Канада 4 раза за последние 5 лет была объявлена ООН лучшей для жизни страной.
16. В Древнем Риме, если пациент умирал во время операции, врачу отрезали руки.
17. Как показал рентген, под известной нам «Моной Лизой» есть еще три ее первоначальных варианта.
18. На создание песни «Я морж» Джона Леннона вдохновили звуки полицейской сирены.
19. Самая часто исполняемая песня в мире – «Happy birthday to you» - находится под защитой авторских прав.
20. Существует всего один вестерн, снятый женщиной.
21. Туалетное сиденье Джорджа Харрисона пело «Lusy in the sky with diamonds».
22. Во время Второй мировой войны в целях экономии металла статуэтки «Оскаров» делали из дерева.
23. Оригинальное название «Унесенных ветром» - «Бе-бе, черная овечка».
24. В фильме Кэмеруна «Титаник» наиболее часто произносимое слово – «Роза».
25. У кошки, падающей с 12-го этажа, больше шансов выжить, чем у кошки, которая падает с 7-го.
26. Когда европейцы впервые увидели жирафа, они назвали его «верблюдопардом», решив, что это гибрид верблюда и леопарда.
27. Животное с самым большим мозгом по отношению к телу – муравей.
28. Около 70 процентов живых существ Земли – бактерии.
29. В молодости черноморские окуни в основном девочки, но уже к 5 годам они радикально меняют пол!
30. Слон – единственное животное с 4 коленями.
31. Зоопарк в Токио каждый год закрывается на 2 месяца, чтобы звери могли отдохнуть от посетителей.
32. Муравьеды предпочитают питаться не муравьями, а термитами.
33. Когда жирафа рожает, ее детеныш падает с высоты полутора метров.
34. Несмотря на горб, позвоночник у верблюда прямой.
35. Собаки женского пола кусают чаще, чем псы.
36. Каждый год от укусов пчел погибает людей больше, чем от укусов змей.
37. У акул иммунитет к раку.
38. На горилл действуют противозачаточные таблетки.
39. Оргазм свиньи длится 30 минут.
40. Морская звезда может вывернуть свой желудок наизнанку.
41. Животное, которое дольше всех может не пить – крыса.
42. Единственные животные, болеющие проказой, кроме человека, - броненосцы.
43. Бегемоты рождаются под водой.
44. Орангутанги предупреждают об агрессии громкой отрыжкой.
45. Крот может за одну ночь прорыть туннель длиной в 76 метров.
46. У улитки около 25 000 зубов.
47. Черная паучиха может съесть до 20 пауков в день.
48. При недостатке еды ленточный червь может съесть до 95 процентов веса своего тела – и ничего!
49. Крокодилы ответственны более чем 1000 смертей на берегах Нила в год.
50. Древние египтяне учили бабуинов прислуживать им за столом.
51. Сенбернары, знаменитые спасатели альпинистов, вовсе не носят флягу с бренди на шее.
52. Нужно 4 часа, чтобы сварить вкрутую страусиное яйцо.
53. Внутри львиного прайда 9/10 добычи в «семью» поставляют львицы.
54. Ленивцы проводят 75 % жизни во сне.
55. Колибри не могут ходить.
56. У мотылька нет желудка.
57. Европейцы, приехав в Австралию, спрашивали у аборигенов: «А что это тут у вас за странные прыгающие звери?» Аборигены отвечали: «Кенгуру», - что значило: «Не понимаем!»
58. Самый простой способ отличить зверя-вегетарианца от хищника: у хищников глаза расположены на передней части морды, чтобы видеть жертву. У вегетарианцев – по обе стороны головы, чтобы видеть врага.
59. Летучая мышь – единственное млекопитающее, которое может летать.
60. 99 % живых существ, обитавших на Земле вымерли.
61. Чтобы сделать килограмм меда, пчелка должна облететь 2 млн. цветков.
62. Кровь кузнечика белого цвета, лобстера – голубого.
63. Единственные животные, занимающиеся сексом ради удовольствия, - люди и дельфины.
64. За последние 4000 лет не было одомашнено ни одно новое животное.
65. Пингвины могут подпрыгивать в высоту больше, чем на полтора метра.
66. Единственное домашнее животное, которое не упоминается в Библии, – кошка.
67. Шимпанзе – единственные животные, которые могут узнавать себя в зеркале.
68. Слово «орангутанг» значит на некоторых языках Африки «человек из джунглей»
69. Эму по-португальски значит «страус».
70. Слоны и люди – единственные млекопитающие, которые могут стоять на голове.
71. Крокодилы глотают камни, чтобы глубже нырнуть.
72. Полярные медведи могут бегать со скоростью 40 км/ч.
73. У собак есть локти.
74. «Мыслитель» Родена – портрет итальянского поэта Данте.
75. Певец Ник Кейв родился с хвостиком.
76. Шекспир и Сервантес умерли в один день – 23 апреля 1616 года.
77. Англ. писательница Вирджиния Вулф написала большинство своих книг стоя.
78. Сара Бернар сыграла 13-летнюю Джульетту в 70 лет.
79. Когда Уолт Дисней был ребенком, он замучил сову. С тех пор он решил оживить животных в мультиках.
80. Бетховен был однажды арестован за бродяжничество.
81. У Базза Олдрина – одного из астроновтов, побывавших на Луне, девичья фамилия матери Моон (Луна).
82. Когда умер Эйнштейн, его последние слова умерли вместе с ним: сиделка не понимала по-немецки.
83. Юлий Цезарь носил лавровый венок, чтобы скрыть начинающуюся лысину.
84. Д. Вашингтон выращивал в своем садике марихуану.

----------


## Akasey

85. Александр Грэхем Белл, изобретатель телефона, ни разу не позвонил своим маме и жене: они обе были глухими.
86. Святой Патрик, покровитель ирландцев, не был ирландцем.
87. Леонардо да Винчи изобрел будильник, который тер спящему ноги.
88. Наполеон страдал айлурофобией – боязнью кошек.
89. Нос растет в течении всей жизни человека.
90. Только один ребенок из 20 рождается в день, предписанный доктором.
91. Древние греки полагали, что мальчики растут в правой стороне живота, а девочки - в левой.
92. Если удалить пространство из всех атомов человеческого тела, то то, что останется, сможет пролесть в игольное ушко.
93. В средневековье в темных пятнах Луны люди видели фигуру Каина, несущего охапку хвороста.
94. Сперматозоид – самая маленькая одиночная клетка тела. Яйцеклетка - самая большая.
95. Если бы реальная женщина имела пропорции куклы Барби, она смогла бы передвигаться только на 4 конечностях.
96. Белокурые бороды растут быстрее, чем темные.
97. В русском и английском языках нет слова для названия обратной части колена.
98. В XV веке считали, что красный цвет лечит. Больные надевали красное и окружали себя красными вещами.
99. Отпечатки языка у всех людей индивидуальны.
100. Когда вы краснеете, ваш желудок краснеет тоже.
101. В человеческом теле хватит тела жира на 7 кусков мыла.
102. 80 % тепла человеческого тела уходит из головы.
103. У человека меньше мускулов, чем у гусеницы.
104. В момент смерти мозг Ленина был в четверть нормальной величины.
105. Самые высокие в мире показатели IQ по стандартным тестам принадлежат двум женщинам.
106. Большинство людей теряют 50 % вкусовых ощущений к 60-ти годам.
107. Домашняя пыль на 70 % состоит из сброшенной кожи.
108. Зуб – единственная часть человека, лишенная способности самовосстанавливаться.
109. Мозг на 80 % состоит из воды.
110. На теле одного человека живет больше живых организмов, чем людей на Земле.
111. Один волос может выдержать вес в 3 кг.
112. Средняя человеческая голова весит 3,6 кг.
113. За всю свою жизнь человек вырабатывает столько слюны, что ее хватило бы на 2 больших бассейна
114. Репелленты не отпугивают комаров - они прячут вас. Вещества, содержащиеся в репеллентах, блокируют рецепторы, с помощью которых комары находят свою жертву.
115. Стоматологи рекомендуют держать зубную щетку на расстоянии не меньше двух метров от унитаза.
116. Ни один лист бумаги невозможно сложить пополам больше семи раз.
117. Ежегодно на земле ослы убивают больше людей, чем гибнет в авиакатастрофах.
118. Во сне вы сжигаете больше калорий, чем во время просмотра телевизора.
119. Первым товаром со штрихкодом была жевательная резинка Wrigleys.
120. Размах крыльев Боинга-747 больше, чем расстояние первого полета братьев Райт.
121. American Airlines сэкономили 40 000 долларов, изъяв всего лишь одну оливку из салатов, подаваемых пассажирам первого класса.
122. Венера единственная планета Солнечной системы, вращающаяся против часовой стрелки.
123. Проснуться с утра яблоки помогают лучше чем кофе.
124. Пластмассовые штучки на концах шнурков называются аксельбанты.
125. Первый владелец компании Marlboro умер от рака легких.
126. Майкл Джордан получил от Nike больше денег, чем все рабочие на фабриках этой фирмы в Малайзии.
127. У Мэрилин Монро на ногах было по шесть пальцев.
128. Все президенты США носили очки. Просто некоторые не любили показываться в них на публике.
129.Уолт Дисней, создатель Микки Мауса, боялся мышей.
130. Жемчужины растворяются в уксусе.
131. Среди людей, публикующих брачные объявления, 35 процентов уже женаты или замужем.
132. Три самых дорогих названия торговых марок на земле - это Marlboro,Coca-Cola и Budweiser, именно в такой последовательности.
133. Корову можно заставить подняться по лестнице, но невозможно заставить спуститься.
134. Утиное кряканье не дает эха, никто не знает почему.
135.Причина, по которой американские пожарные части имеют винтовые лестницы, относится к временам, когда насосы и прочие тяжести поднимались лошадьми. Лошади толпились внизу, не в силах понять, как подняться по лестнице с прямыми пролетами.
136. Ричард Никсон (Richard Millhouse Nixon) был первым президентом США, в имени которого содержались все буквы слова "criminal" (преступник).
137. Вторым был Билл Клинтон (William Jefferson Clinton).
138. В среднем, 100 человек ежегодно гибнут, подавившись шариковой ручкой.
139. 90 процентов нью-йоркских таксистов - иммигранты.
140. Слон - единственное животное, не умеющее подпрыгивать.
141. Шанс дожить до 116 лет имеет один человек из двух миллионов.
142. Женщины, в среднем, моргают вдвое чаще мужчин.
143. Лизнуть собственный локоть человеку невозможно анатомически.
144. Здание главной библиотеки университета штата Индиана ежегодно дает просадку в один дюйм, потому что при строительстве инженеры не приняли в расчет вес содержащихся в нем книг.
145. Улитки могут спать до трех лет.
146. Крокодилы не умеют высовывать язык.
147. Зажигалка была изобретена раньше спичек.
148. Ежедневно жители США съедают 18 гектаров пиццы.

----------


## vova230

У кошки, падающей с 12-го этажа, больше шансов выжить, чем y кошки, котоpая падает с 7-го.
-Животное с самым большим мозгом по отношению к телy – мypавей.
-Около 70 пpоцентов живых сyществ Земли – бактеpии.
-В молодости чеpномоpские окyни в основном девочки, но yже к 5 годам они pадикально меняют пол!
-Слон – единственное животное с 4 коленями.
-Зоопаpк в Токио каждый год закpывается на 2 месяца, чтобы звеpи могли отдохнyть от посетителей.
-Мypавьеды пpедпочитают питаться не мypавьями, а теpмитами.
-Когда жиpафа pожает, ее детеныш падает с высоты полyтоpа метpов.
-Hесмотpя на гоpб, позвоночник y веpблюда пpямой.
-Собаки женского пола кyсают чаще, чем псы.
-Каждый год от yкyсов пчел погибает людей больше, чем от yкyсов змей.
-У акyл иммyнитет к pакy.
-Hа гоpилл действyют пpотивозачаточные таблетки.
-Оpгазм свиньи длится 30 минyт.
-Моpская звезда может вывеpнyть свой желyдок наизнанкy.
-Животное, котоpое дольше всех может не пить – кpыса.
-Единственные животные, болеющие пpоказой, кpоме человека, – бpоненосцы.
-Бегемоты pождаются под водой.
-Оpангyтанги пpедyпpеждают об агpессии гpомкой отpыжкой.
-Кpот может за однy ночь пpоpыть тyннель длиной в 76 метpов.
-У yлитки около 25 000 зyбов.
-Чеpная паyчиха может съесть до 20 паyков в день.
-Пpи недостатке еды ленточный чеpвь может съесть до 95 пpоцентов веса своего тела – и ничего!
-Кpокодилы ответственны более чем 1000 смеpтей на беpегах Hила в год.
-Дpевние египтяне yчили бабyинов пpислyживать им за столом.
-Сенбеpнаpы, знаменитые спасатели альпинистов, вовсе не носят флягy с бpенди на шее.
-Hyжно 4 часа, чтобы сваpить вкpyтyю стpаyсиное яйцо.
-Внyтpи львиного пpайда 9/10 добычи в поставляют львицы.
-Ленивцы пpоводят 75 % жизни во сне.
-Колибpи не могyт ходить.
-У мотылька нет желyдка.
-Самый пpостой способ отличить звеpя-вегетаpианца от хищника: y хищников глаза pасположены на пеpедней части моpды, чтобы видеть жеpтвy. У вегетаpианцев – по обе стоpоны головы, чтобы видеть вpага.
-Летyчая мышь – единственное млекопитающее, котоpое может летать.
-99 % живых сyществ, обитавших на Земле вымеpли.
-Чтобы сделать килогpамм меда, пчелка должна облететь 2 млн. цветков.
-Кpовь кyзнечика белого цвета, лобстеpа – голyбого.
-Единственные животные, занимающиеся сексом pади yдовольствия, – люди и дельфины.
-За последние 4000 лет не было одомашнено ни одно новое животное.
-Пингвины могyт подпpыгивать в высотy больше, чем на полтоpа метpа.
-Единственное домашнее животное, котоpое не yпоминается в Библии, – кошка.
-Шимпанзе – единственные животные, котоpые могyт yзнавать себя в зеpкале.
-Слоны и люди – единственные млекопитающие, котоpые могyт стоять на голове.
-Кpокодилы глотают камни, чтобы глyбже ныpнyть.
-Поляpные медведи могyт бегать со скоpостью 40 км/ч.
-У собак есть локти.
-Вес страусиного яйца может достигать 1,5 кг.
-Во время Первой мировой войны одна из Южно-Африканских обезьян -получила медаль и даже была удостоена воинского звания капрал.
-Змеи могут спать 3 года подряд, ничего не принимая в пищу.
-Дельфины спят с одним открытым глазом.
-У рыбы сарган зеленые кости.
-Сердце кита бъется только 9 раз в минуту.
-Самый длинный из зарегестрированных полетов курицы длился 13 секунд.
-Пингвин - единственная птица, которая может плавать, но не может летать. Кроме того, это единственная птица, ходящая стоя.
-Масса головного мозга слона составляет примерно 0,27% от массы его тела.
-Скорость передвижения улитки - около 1,5 мм/сек.

----------


## Akasey

Бесполезные факты

1. Глаз устрицы больше чем ее мозг.

2. 97% людей, которым предложат новую ручку, первым делом напишут свое имя.

3. Перед Второй Мировой Войной в Нью Йoркcкой телефонной книге насчитывалось 22 Гитлера... и ни одного после..

4. Опыты показывают, что кот, сброшенный с седьмого этажа, имеет на 30% меньше шансов выжить, нежели кот, сброшенный с 20-го этажа. Предполгaется, что коту требуется пролететь восемь этажей, чтобы понять, что проиcходит, расслабиться и перегруппироваться.

5. Ваш желудок производит новый слой слизистой оболочки каждые две недели, иначе он переварит сам себя.

6. В Китае сейчас проживают : Исус Христос, Ричард Никсон, и Элвис Пресли.

7. Чтобы избежать опастности быть раздавленным в пасти крокодила, специалисты советуют проткнуть большими пальцами ему глаза, и он вас сразу выпустит.

8. Олени очень любят есть бананы.

9. Если у статуи всадника у лошади подняты обе передние ноги, это означает, что человек погиб в бою. Если у лошади поднята только одна нога, значит человек погиб от полученных в битве ран. Если у лошади все 4 ноги на земле, значит человек умер естесственной смертью.

10. Всем известно, что английский язык очень бедный. Особенно тяжело приходится поэтам. Оказывается, ни одно слово не рифмуется со словами : "month" (месяц), "orange" (апельсин, оранжевый), "silver" (серебро, серебрянный), и "purple" (фиолетовый).

11. Мужчины совершают самоубийства в три раза больше чем женщины. Однако, женщины совершают попытки к самоубийству в три раза чаще мужчин.

12. Как известно, люди тоже звери. Однако, мы единственные из них, кто можем совокупляться лицом к лицу.

13. Самое распространенное имя в мире - Муххамед.

14. Католические священники, умершие во время секса : Лео VII (936-9) умер от сердечного приступа, Джон VII (955-64) - избит до смерти мужем женщины, с которой он находился в это время, Джон ХIII (965-72) был также убит ревнивым мужем, Паул II (1467-71) умер во время бесчинства с мальчиком-пажом.

15. Первая бомба, сброшенная на Берлин во время Второй Мировой Войны, убила только слона в Берлинском зоопарке.

16. Примерно 10% людей в мире - левши.

17. Шерлок Холмс никогда не говорил : "Это элементарно, Ватсон."

18. Солдаты в Первую Мировую войну были первыми, кто начали использовать прототип современного туалета со смывным бочком. Невероятно, но факт!

19. Опасайтесь ездить на ослах. Ежегодно из-за этого гибнет больше народу, чем в авиакатастрофах. Упав с осла, у Вас гораздо больше шансов сломать себе шею, чем если Вы упадете с лошади.

20. В Израиле запрещается разговаривать по сотовому телефону во врeмя вождения.

21. Чтобы уснуть, человеку в среднем требуется 7 минут.

22. В 1880 году кокаин свободно продавался для лечения простуды, невралгии, головной боли и бессонницы.

23. Каждый раз облизывая почтовую марку, вы приобретаете 1/10 калорий.

24. Язык хамелеона в два раза длиннее его самого.

25. Муравьи никогда не спят.

----------


## Vanya

Фото-факт
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
(естественно, на Интеграле всё отрицают)



> А интернет-провайдер byfly начал ставить всем абонентам модемы белорусского производства. Выпускает их уже известная первым белорусским мобильником «Промсвязь». Выяснилось, что «Промсвязь М101А» — это тот же ZXDSL 831CII от компании ZTE.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Названы самые дорогие бренды мира*

Британское агентство Brand Finance обнародовало список самых дорогостоящих торговых марок мира. Примечательно, что компания Coca-Cola утратила лидерство и в этом году занимает лишь третье место.

На первой позиции - крупнейшая торговая сеть Wal-Mart, стоимость которой эксперты оценили в 41,4 миллиарда долларов. На второй строчке рейтинга - марка Google (36,2 миллиарда), а бренд Coca-Cola, по мнению специалистов, стоит 34,8 миллиарда долларов, сообщает AskWoman.ru.

Кроме того, известно, что в списке из десяти самых дорогих торговых марок мира значатся IBM, Microsoft, GE, Vodafone Telecoms, HSBC, hp и Toyota.

Особенный интерес представляет рейтинг российских брендов, самым дорогих из которых, по мнению западных аналитиков, является "Сбербанк" - его стоимость равна 11,7 миллиарда долларов. А в общемировом списке Сбербанк находится на 57-м месте.

"Газпром" как торговая марка стоит 5,7 миллиарда (144-е место), Beeline - 4,1 миллиарда (204-е место). В первых пяти сотнях самых дорогих брендов мира оказались и такие российские компании, как Лукойл, МТС, Роснефть, Магнит и Северсталь, передает издание "MR7".

По итогам прошлого года первое место, как уже было сказано, занимал бренд Coca-Сola. На второй строчке оказалась IBM, на третьей - Microsoft, а Google занимал лишь седьмое место (стоимость торговой марки оценивалась в 32 миллиарда долларов).

----------


## vova230

*Эрмитаж – образец инженерной мысли* 
Похоже, правы те, кто утверждает, что раньше строили лучше. Например, Эрмитажу с его колоссальными помещениями никакие морозы не страшны. Система отопления, которую придумали больше двух с половиной веков назад, и сегодня безотказно поддерживает в залах нужную температуру. 

В самые морозные дни температура в залах - 19 градусов тепла, а влажность – 30 процентов, что полностью соответствует требованиям климатологов. Это максимально комфортные условия для бесценных экспонатов музея. Уникальная система отопления, выдержавшая испытания и временем, и холодом, была придумана несколько столетий назад. "Во всех залах Зимнего дворца имеются душники, через которые горячий воздух поступает в зал для обогрева. Напор воздуха довольно сильный", - рассказывает инженер Эрмитажа Сергей Маценков. 

Секрет распределения тепла в буквальном смысле замурован в стенах. Это сотни вентиляционных и жаровых каналов, проложенных еще при строительстве императорской резиденции. Все они берут свое начало в подвалах Эрмитажа. Посторонним вход в эти лабиринты заказан - слишком легко заблудиться. Дорогу знают знаменитые эрмитажные коты (у них это в генах) и энергетики. Им по работе положено. 

Раз в сутки обход всех теплоцентров. Старинные печи давно заменили современными теплообменниками, но сам принцип подачи тепла остался прежним. "Печка стояла и короб, который забирал наружный воздух с той стороны. Воздух печкой нагревался и подавался вот в те же внутренние каналы", - объясняет главный энергетик Эрмитажа Владимир Смирнов. 

В подвалах Зимнего дворца сохранились теплоцентры разных эпох. По ним можно изучать историю инженерной мысли за последние 300 лет. В Эрмитаже уже подумывают об организации специализированных экскурсий. Ради этого можно и открыть доступ хотя бы к одному из скрытых воздуховодов. "Было сделано хорошо - не просто кирпичные каналы и штукатурка, а плиткой все выложено. Камера тоже в плитке", - рассказывает инженер Сергей Маценков. 

Хорошо, что в архивах сохранились старинные чертежи, на которых указано расположение всех каналов, говорят энергетики. Современное оборудование позволяет лишь контролировать их работу на входе и выходе. Ремонтировать приходится вручную. "Каналов здесь больше тысячи, а протяженность только воздуховодов металлических в подвалах составляет 10 километров", - говорит начальник участка воздушного отопления Эрмитажа Любовь Балакирева. 

По самым скромным подсчетам, на ремонт всех старинных воздуховодов потребуется не одно десятилетие. Но Эрмитаж не намерен отказываться от этой старинной, но по-прежнему эффективной системы обогрева. Она обходится музею намного дешевле, чем стоила бы установка и обслуживание батарей центрального отопления. Да и интерьеры залов остаются в неприкосновенности. 

Эрмитаж все равно зависит от городских ТЭЦ. Ведь действующих печей и каминов в музее давно не осталось, а ближайшая котельная находится в 15 километрах отсюда. Поэтому любая зимняя авария на теплосетях чревата катастрофой. 

Источник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
там же есть фото и видеорепортаж.

----------


## Irina

*Виртуальная справедливость*

В России давно ведутся разговоры о более активном использовании интернета в ходе судебных процессов.

В США уже перешли от слов к делу. На днях федеральный апелляционный суд этой страны разрешил использовать интернет для доказательства вины: с помощью поиска в Google удалось обосновать сходство желтой шляпы, найденной у обвиняемого Энтони Бари в гараже, и головного убора, запечатленного на видеозаписи в банке, который он ограбил.

То, что поиск в Google и других поисковых системах признали законным методом для сбора улик, открывает новые возможности для онлайн-бизнеса, привлекательные для всех, кто промышляет услугами поисковой оптимизации (предполагает искусственное завышение и занижение позиции сайта в результатах поиска). Стоимость таких услуг оценивается в $50–500 за каждый запрос в зависимости от его содержания.

Теперь подозреваемые будут заботиться не только об алиби, но и о своем виртуальном имидже. Спрос на такую услугу назревал уже давно.

Несколько лет назад одна крупная российская компания уже столкнулась с этой проблемой. Поисковые системы на запрос с названием этой компании упорно выдавали в числе первых ссылки на страницы с новостью негативного содержания, хотя на тот момент она уже несколько лет успешно работала на рынке и успела завоевать хорошую репутацию у партнеров. Для решения проблемы она начала искать оптимизаторов, которые бы исправили ситуацию и убрали «плохие» ссылки по крайней мере из числа первых 10 результатов.

Несмотря на все старания оптимизаторов, «Яндекс» по-прежнему напоминает об этой неприятной новости. Но репутационные убытки из-за этой новости несоизмеримы с угрозами, которые могут возникнуть в случае судебного разбирательства. Причем это касается любой компании, даже вполне законопослушной – простыми указаниями для сотрудников здесь не отделаться.

Для того чтобы этого не случилось, придется прибегать к помощи оптимизаторов нового типа – SERO (search engine reputation optimization). Их задача будет не завышать позиции сайтов в результатах поиска, а удалять потенциальные улики из интернета, чтобы избежать судебных претензий.

С другой стороны, обязательно появится множество дорвеев (помогают повысить популярность сайта), ведущих на страницы с «правильной» информацией. А также неминуемо расцветет рынок по созданию страниц-обманок, вводящих следствие в заблуждение.

Понимают ли американские судьи, какой ящик Пандоры они открывают?

----------


## Akasey

*ПРОСТО ЛЮБОПЫТНЫЕ ФАКТЫ*
Интернет

Взято из интернета, поэтому поручиться за 100% точность невозможно. Но любопытно.
Самая низкая в мире доля детей в Германии - 15%, а самая высокая - в Кении (51.
Ежедневно в России происходит порядка 710 пожаров, в которых погибают около 40 человек.
В 1977 году среди американских физиков женщины составляли только 8 %.
Самое популярное в мире женское имя - Анна. Его носят почти 100 миллионов женщин.
Самая распространенная в мире фамилия - Чанг.
Самое популярное в мире имя - Мухаммед.
Миллионный житель Москвы родился в 1897 году.
В ЮАР добывается почти 2/3 всего мирового золота.
Пожилых людей больше всего в Швеции (24 и меньше всего в Кувейте (2.
В Швеции более 300 000 человек, носящих фамилию Карлсон (или Карлссон).
Из 5 миллионов финнов, 2.15 миллиона (43 регулярно пользуются Internet'ом.
Каждый второй американский студент рассчитывает к 40 годам стать миллионером.
С 5 августа 1943 года (первый в СССР салют) до 9 мая 1945 салют прозвучал 354 раза.
Чтобы покрыть обоями Великую Китайскую Стену потребуется порядка 15.840.000 рулонов обоев.
Два самых высоких показателя IQ, когда-либо зафиксированных на Земле, принадлежат женщинам.
В Японии кремируется 93 % трупов, в Англии - 67, а в Америке - всего 12 %.
Почти 70 процентов женщин в мире иногда или постоянно мастурбируют.
Средний возраст пользователей Internet в мире составляет 33 года.
Слова национального гимна Нидерландов знают лишь 15% голландцев.
Католиков в мире больше, чем всех остальных христиан вместе взятых.
Самое большое количество почтовых отделений в мире в Индии - 152.792 (для сравнения в США всего чуть больше 38.000).
В России, человек которому есть 20 лет, но нет 21 скажет, что ему 20 лет, а в Америке и Европе - что ему 21 год.
В 1950 году средняя продолжительность жизни в Китае составляла 35 лет, к 2000 году эта цифра стала близкой к 70.
В начале второго тысячелетия (1000 год) население Земли составляло 400 млн. человек, к концу его (1999 год) - уже 6 миллиардов.
В начале XX века в мире насчитывалось 360 больших городов (с числом жителей свыше 100.000 человек), в которых проживало лишь 5 % всего населения. В конце 80-х гг. таких городов было уже 2.500, а доля их в мировом населении превышала 33%.
В средние века люди извлекали из земной коры лишь 18 химических элементов и их соединений, в XVII веке - 25, в XVIII в. - 29, в XIX в. - 47, в начале XX века - 54, во второй половине - более 80 элементов.
Средняя зарплата в странах бывшего СССР на май 2000 года: Россия - $73, Украина - $39, Беларусь - $67, Узбекистан - $49, Азербайджан - $46, Армения - $37, Молдова - $33, Кыргызстан - $22, Таджикистан - $8,9.
В Индии потребляется 1,5 кг бумаги на душу населения в год, в Афганистане и Мали - 100 грамм. Для сравнения средний показатель всего мира составляет 45 кг, а в Финляндии достигает 1400 кг.
10% мужчин и 8% женщин на Земле - левши.
Самые распространенные в Италии имя и фамилия - Марио Росси.
53 процента американских филателистов составляют ... женщины.
На голове блондинов (и блондинок) в среднем по 150.000 волос, на голове брюнетов (и брюнеток) - по 100.000.
Жители крупных городов тратят примерно 6 месяцев своей жизни на ожидание зеленого света светофоров.
Английские статистики подсчитали, что средний человек за свою жизнь проходит пешком 100.000 километров.
Средний японец просиживает у телевизора 9 часов в день - больше, чем представитель какой-либо другой нации.
В Америке примерно 2.383.000 человек носят фамилию Смит.
В Китае больше людей говорят по-английски, чем в США.
Только 55% американцев знают, что Солнце - это звезда.
Только один человек из 2 миллиардов живет дольше 116 лет.
Согласно Министерству Финансов США, в 1998 году было выпущено более 10 миллиардов монет достоинством в 1 цент. Точное количество выпущенных монет следующее: 1 цент - 10.257.400.000 штук, 5 центов - 1.323.672.000, 10 центов - 2.335.300.000, 25 центов - 1.867.400.000, 50 центов - 30.710.000.
Самый продолжительный оплачеваемый отпуск в Европе имеют итальянцы и финны - по 9 недель. Далее следуют немцы (8 недель), австрийцы, испанцы и португальцы (по 36 дней), шведы, датчане, французы и британцы (по 34 дня). Для сравнения, в США средний оплачеваемый отпуск составляет 5 недель.
Согласно исследованию, проведенному службой Гэллапа, в Гонконге 64% жителей не проявляют ми малейшего интереса к религии; в Чехии число неверующих достигает 55% населения; в Южной Корее - 46%. В целом, однако, неверующие составляют лишь 13% жителей планеты. Наибольшей религиозностью отличаются жители Западной Африки (99. Любопытно: хотя 87% респондентов утверждают, что верят в Бога, лишь 32% сказали о посещении церкви или других молитвенных заведений.
Главные опасения жителей стран ЕС: Атомная война - 49%, климатические катастрофы - 43%, загрязнение среды - 36%, аварии на ядерных реакторах - 35%, клонирование людей - 28%, опасность утечки смертоносных бактерии из генных лабораторий - 26%, исчезновение лесов - 20%, исчезновение животных и растительных видов - 17%, истощение запасов нефти - 7%, избыток информации - 5%, падение метеоритов - 3%, вторжение инопланетян - 1 %.
Второе место в мире по распространенности среди столовых приборов занимают ... палочки для еды.
В США на каждого человека приходится в среднем по две кредитные карточки и по 2 радиоприемника.
По данным ООН на земле ежедневно появляется 250.000 новорожденных, по три каждую секунду.
Каждый год примерно 250.000 женатых американцев подвергаются избиениям со стороны своих жен.
В среднем, каждый день в Америке производится 3 операции по смене пола.
В мире потребляется порядка 4,5 миллиардов (литров бензина в день.
В 1900 году в США было 8.000 автомобилей; в 1919 году - уже 6 миллионов.
При наборе текстов на компьютере 56% работы выполняется левой рукой.
В ходе массового опроса секретарш, проведенного американскими социальными психологами, 92% респонденток заявили, что они "не прочь завести роман" со своим шефом.
Самый маленький показатель смертности в мире в 1998 году принадлежал азиатскому государству Катар - 1,6 человека на 1000 жителей.
Время, проводимое жителями разных стран у телевизора в сутки: Германия - 182 минуты, Франция - 185, Англия - 212, Россия - 224, США - 238, Мексика - 239, Япония - 240.
Средний американец использует 56 литров воды, чтобы принять душ. При этом он тратит в среднем 10,4 минуты, а температура воды - около 105 градусов по Фаренгейту.
Более 90 миллионов человек в Китае носят фамилию Ли.
4 из 5 долгожителей, доживших до 100 лет - женщины.
Каждую секунду на Земле сверкает свыше 200 молний.
В Москве более 100 тысяч семей по фамилии Ивановы.

----------

